# Anyone use Shakespeare Sigma baitcaster?



## aeviaanah (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a new Shakespeare Sigma so I can learn baitcasting technique. Has anyone used this reel? What'd you think? I know if I pay more I will get a better reel. It takes quiet a bit to get me discouraged.


----------



## e.419 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got the shakespere alpha rod and reel combo, you get what you pay for but as far as begining i think you should be good. but just know theres gona be a lot of birds nests, alot of cut line, and alot of time spent untangling instead of fishing. I thik I've finally got mine down farly well after having to change line about 4 times.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea ive been casting over and over out into the street. I think I'm gettin a hang of it. Its pretty easy if i keep the magnet set to 10. I have worked it down to a 7 with no problems. Of course this isnt fishing yet!


----------

